# Ge money dilemma!! Help please



## BRADYSJ (10 Mar 2009)

HI. 
i am from ireland... and i have been over here in canada since september working for the year.
i had built up money in my irish account before i left to cover my loan with GE money and I was forced to withdraw from that account for the first few months that i was here due to unemployment.
Now, i am struggling and I need to get my repayments halved or smaller at least.. I have faxed, emailed and phoned GE money, but have gotten absolutely nowhere or no response.. 
I really do not want to be blacklisted and so I would appreciate if anyone could give me any advice at all.\


----------



## Elainee40 (11 Mar 2009)

hi, 

I received an address that you have to send in to request that your loan can be lowered over extra number of months, i can give you that address if you want.

PM me


----------



## moneyhoney (11 Mar 2009)

As far as I know, since GE Money stopped doing new business in Ireland, they no longer offer the facility to take payment breaks or restructure loans - they wrote out to all 'flexi loan' customers to saythese facilities were no longer available.


----------



## BRADYSJ (11 Mar 2009)

yes please.... the address would be great


----------



## sinead01 (24 Mar 2009)

there is also a contact number to review your payments - 1890 927 901.


----------

